# Britain modernizes passenger rail



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 11, 2010)

Link


----------



## gswager (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the link! It's very interesting to bring ancient tech to an useful use!


----------



## DET63 (Jan 12, 2010)

On the way to Hogwarts?

Actually, I guess not. The Hogwarts train locomotive is red.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 20, 2010)

Its to bad there isn't enough steam in this country to have something like that happen here. :lol:


----------

